# Can't make pixie frog eat anything but dubia's



## gbatemper (Jul 16, 2012)

My Pixie Frog won't eat anything but Dubia roaches. The previous owner most probably only fed it that.
I like to give it a varied diet, so I tried giving a mouse. It was not interested at all and ignored it.

So, maybe the mice was maybe too big. I tried nightcrawlers, and  that was also ignored. Ignored crickets, and superworms too. I did this after not feeding it for around 3 weeks. Then I just put 1 dubia to see if it was just sick, but it literally jumped across the tank for it.


----------



## madamoisele (Jul 16, 2012)

Strap a dubia to the back of a mouse?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Low (Jul 16, 2012)

madamoisele said:


> Strap a dubia to the back of a mouse?


Lol....



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## gbatemper (Oct 4, 2012)

Still have this problem, any solutions? I'm thinking of starving him for a month or so and see if he will try nightcrawlers. 

What would happen is he wouldn't really bother chasing after the nightcrawler, he'd attempt to eat it but then would instantly give up if he missed. With the Dubia roaches he would definitely go across the tank for them. I want to feed them a variety of food and it's kinda boring to only feed them dubia roaches . Nightcrawlers was a no go, (Crickets I don't like).

Do you think starving him for a month would make him eat other food?


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 4, 2012)

Try small earthworms from outside, night crawlers are too big. Also small crickets and mabye a waxworm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Oct 4, 2012)

I''l give you a quote straight from the main man, Gerald Durrell.
"What the animals eat is the bane and torment of animal collectors and keepers world wide. When collecting the animal the original food sources need to be identified and then substitute foods must be provided. I haven't know of an animal that follows the book. Each one has food idiosyncrasies that seem deliberately intended to drive the keeper crazy."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hobo (Oct 4, 2012)

Mine never seemed to care for night crawlers until I put him in a tub of chin-high water with 'em. On land he tried to use his tongue to get them, which never worked and he quickly lost interest after a couple of worms. But in the water, the worms squirm around like crazy and he uses his mouth to grab them underwater, which seems to be more successful. If he got bored/tired, I'd chuck a worm right at the water in front of him so it'd make a big splash, and it usually renewed interest.

So try that, I guess.
It's still strange that he won't eat, being a pyxie. Mine, and others I've seen go for anything remotely moving, even his own bubbles and dirt clods he stirs up in his water. I'm assuming he's warm enough an all that? I so, maybe he's just that way.

Also, lol at night crawlers being too big. Nothing's too big for a pyxie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gbatemper (Oct 4, 2012)

My pixie frog is around 5 inch male and 3 inch female. Perhaps the 2 medium sized heat pads in the side walls of the corner of a 20 gallon tank isn't enough heat? I will get a heat lamp and see what would happen.
I've also tried small mice that are smaller then them to no avail, they would only bite back if they got bit (Which I immediately removed the mouse out of the tank and treated it well, it was some time ago) 

@Hobo thanks for the tip, but I've tried putting them in water and he literally doesnt even care about them. He ignores them and the worms end up drowning. 
@The Snark I have no clue what pixie frogs eat in the wild lol
@bugmankeith The nightcrawler was definetly good enough for a 5/3 inch pixies.


----------



## tpduckwa (Oct 5, 2012)

have you tried feeder fish?  rosy red minnows/small comet goldfish?


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Oct 10, 2012)

The "fussy" frog may have no problem.
 I suspect that his presumed "need" for "a varied diet" may reflect human bias-WE need varied foods!!! We LOVE varied foods!!! We HATE "the same stuff!!!
Humans are naturally omnivorous-much more so than any known amphibian. 
And we do tend to project our propensities upon other species-just look at that effort to STARVE the "fussy" frog into "liking" "variety."

Phooey.

The "variety" that WE like so much is a "favor" that HE does not really "need" in the least-and does not even enjoy.

The roaches that WE do not like feed that frog just fine.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 10, 2012)

Louise E. Rothstein said:


> The "fussy" frog may have no problem.
> I suspect that his presumed "need" for "a varied diet" may reflect human bias-WE need varied foods!!! We LOVE varied foods!!! We HATE "the same stuff!!!
> Humans are naturally omnivorous-much more so than any known amphibian.
> And we do tend to project our propensities upon other species-just look at that effort to STARVE the "fussy" frog into "liking" "variety."
> ...


Couldn't have said it any better myself. 

Its no problem that the Pixie will only eat dubia.....at least its something you cultivate yourself and is healthy for the frog. Thats all that matters!


----------

